# Meist gehasste Klasse?



## Flouby (5. Juni 2011)

Hi 
also mich würde interessieren was eure meist gehasste Klasse ist egal ob PVP oder PVE


----------



## Velynn (5. Juni 2011)

also hassen ist das falsche wort. 
Im pvp nerven mich atm frost dks und im pve einfach all jene die ihre klasse nicht beherrschen.


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (5. Juni 2011)

Wäre gut, wenn die einzelnen Specs zur Auswahl stünden.

Ansonsten Blut DK und Frostmages. Vor allem Frostmages, die gehören meiner Meinung nach alle gelöscht^^

Schurken sind auch noch nervig, aber gegen die hat man wenigstens noch ne Chance^^


----------



## drudus (5. Juni 2011)

Spiele selber im Pvp n Heal-Dudu (die die meisten ja auch net mögen) aber wenn dann son Frost-Dk bzw Warri nervt mich des schon vorm Kampf.Frost-Dks sind meiner Meinung nach aber nochn Tick schlimmer weil man seine Klasse net super beherrschen muss um richtig Dmg zu fahren oder immer am Heiler zu kleben.Und halt die Frost-Mages die zwar schnell umkippen aber enfach immer wegkommen und dann plötzlich wieder full sind währen ihr Teampartner(falls DD) munter auf mich oder meinen Partner einkloppt.Beim Schurken ist der Selfheal zu derbe, ich würde das Heilen einfach den Heilern überlassen.
Aber es gibt immer welche die ihre Klasse einfach spieln können und net also kann man eig garnicht so sagen, dass jeder der die Klasse spielt gut ist


----------



## Destructix (5. Juni 2011)

Jo, Kosmetikartikel sind schon nervig. "Rouge" Kopf>Tisch
Dudu? Ist ein VW Käfer in einem sehr alten Film...

Nicht das es solche Umfragen schon zu genüge gibt...


----------



## Horghagen (5. Juni 2011)

Frostmages...definitiv. Das hat nix mehr mit Skill oder Spielen zu tun.
Meistens hat man gar nicht die Möglichkeit irgendwie auf eine Fähigkeit zu reagieren. Und dann auch noch dieses ständige Dauerblinzeln. ARRRRRRGH....
Zum Glück werden die mit 4.2 wenigstens n bisschen generft.


----------



## Mograin (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hasse Druiden diese Natur-Hippie-freaks konnte ich noch nie leiden

Hexenmeister und Todesritter Rulz!^^


----------



## NewRagnar24X (5. Juni 2011)

Ja eindeutig Frost mages UND diese behinderten Blut Dk´s .... besonderst wenn auch noch son spargeltarzan von B11 ist


----------



## IceAngel84 (5. Juni 2011)

Blut Dks, Frost Mage und alle die ihre Klasse nicht Spielen können.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2011)

Keine ist "meistgehasst"!
Damit hat sich das Thema erledigt!

*edit: *
Manche Menschen haben echt recht seltsame Lebensfragen ... und das auch noch Sonntagsmorgen ... 

Topic /reported


----------



## DaScAn (5. Juni 2011)

lol Rouge ;D

Ich schmeiß mich weg

Das heißt Rogue oder einfach Schurke.
Und es heipt nicht Dudu sondern Druide (DuDu heißt DumbDruid)

UNd um zu der Unprofessionellen Umrage dazu beizutragen.

Todesritter. Sie sind der abschaum von allem was es gibt.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2011)

DaScAn schrieb:


> ...


Guck Dir mal lieber Deine eigene Schreibweise (10+ Fehler) an, bevor Du hier andere User bloßstellen willst!


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (5. Juni 2011)

warum werden immer neue umfragen gemacht xD 
es is sowieso der todesritter


----------



## Set0 (5. Juni 2011)

Alle Krieger, DKs und Feraldruiden die sich als DDler versuchen.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (5. Juni 2011)

Im PvP? 

Auch wenn ich selber DK spiele als 2. Main würde ich sagen: ganz klar der DK! Als Blut nicht mal umzuhauen von einem Vergelter mit all seinen CDs und als Frost DK viel zu viel Schaden auf kurze Zeit - dauerhaft - ohne dass man ihn in CC setzen oder kurz stehen bleiben kann. Jede Heilung unterbrechen die Schw*ine auch..
.
Am 2. meisten regen mich die Heilpalas im PvP und vor allem in der Arena auf. Wenn man eine Combo spielt, die mit Nahkampfschaden und Burstschaden arbeitet (Vergelter, Katze und Druidenheiler) dann hat man so gut wie keine Chance gegen einen Palaheiler. Denn sobald dieser seine Bubble zündet ist er wieder voll, und alle seine Teamkameraden auch ... Und ohne seine CDs bekommt man den Heiler gar nicht weit genug runter, dass der seine Bubble zündet...

Am 3. schlimmsten sind wohl Frost Magier, die ihre Klasse spielen können. Als Vergelterpala nicht mal mit der Hand der Freiheit und seine Berfreiung durch Läutern eine Chance auch nur an ihn heranzukommen! Dann lieber Bubble an und durch ...


Alle anderen Klassen können nix und liegen vor meinem Hammer nach wenigen Sekunden im Staub. 

So far, Swampy


----------



## Jerx (5. Juni 2011)

Also ich finds lustig mitanzusehen was hier so alles getippert wird!

Naja hassen ist der falsche ausdruck nachdem es im PvP nicht der Sinn ist alleine gegen 3 andere zu kämpfen würde ich sagen das es auf die zusammenstellung einzelner gruppen kommt meiner meinung nach.

Jäger + Druide sind ziemlich böse sowohl im bg als in der Arena 

Warri + Schami beide sehr gute nahkämpfer wobei dem schami das mana nicht alle wird u er sicht gut healen kann

usw usw usw

ich finde den post meines vorredners super, ziemlich viel klassen was er da hat was er nicht mag, gegen welche klassen willst du den dann noch spielen? Wenn die alle generft werden, oder ich hab das falsch verstanden kann auch sein.

Katze macht meiner meinung nach hammer laune und frost mages sind halt op aber naja wayne dafür halten die nix aus, alleine gegen nen frost mage würd ich auch auf die nase bekommen aber das ist nicht der Sinn davon.
Teamwork heist es im pvp


----------



## Kezpa (5. Juni 2011)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> Ja eindeutig Frost mages UND diese behinderten Blut Dk´s .... besonderst wenn auch noch son spargeltarzan von B11 ist



genau mein Gedanke, GENAU mein Gedanke!^^


----------



## Lavant (5. Juni 2011)

Set0 was hast du denn gegen Feraldruiden als DDler?
Meiner Meinung nach sind die meistgehassten Klassen Mages und Dk's, Frostmage im PvP is einfach zu krass und Dk's mag ich einfach net.


----------



## Lakor (5. Juni 2011)

Mir fehlt als Antwortmöglichkeit noch der Nachtelfirkose.

Bitte nachtragen!


----------



## Blackout1091 (5. Juni 2011)

magier


----------



## Legendary (5. Juni 2011)

Eindeutig Rouge - das macht immer so rote Backen!


----------



## Orthrus (5. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Eindeutig Rouge - das macht immer so rote Backen!



Dachte für rote "Backen" sorgt meine Succubus... klatsch, uh, ahhh


----------



## 2009 (5. Juni 2011)

eindeutig ist Deathknight die meist gehasste klasse von mir ,,, immere diese todesgriff und frostketten -_-


----------



## Cantharion (5. Juni 2011)

@TE Schreib doch einfach Schurke wenn du das englische Wort nicht auf die Reihe bekommst.
Und es gibt nichts schlimmeres als rogues.


----------



## Duskfall334 (5. Juni 2011)

Blizzard nehmt die Todesritter wieder aus WoW - Bitte


----------



## darkthors (5. Juni 2011)

warum immer alle über denn dk schimpfen . es ist eine heldenklasse und sollte schon besser sein als andere klassen !


----------



## mcwz (5. Juni 2011)

Wahrscheinlich spielt Ghostcrawler nen DK, weil zu mehr als 2 Tasten drücken der Mann ja ned fähig ist^^


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich spielt Ghostcrawler nen DK, weil zu mehr als 2 Tasten drücken der Mann ja ned fähig ist^^


Und wie das mal nur wieder vor Unwissenheit strotzt ... als ob man nur 2 Tasten drücken muss ... 

*edit:*
Es sind auch deutlich mehr wie 3 Tasten!
Spiele selber erstmal nen DK, bevor Du hier so'n Blödsinn schreibst!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
In meinen Augen hat jede Klasse etwas ... was ich mag.


----------



## mcwz (5. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und wie das mal nur wieder vor Unwissenheit strotzt ... als ob man nur 2 Tasten drücken muss ...


Sry, Tippfehler, sind 3 Tasten (Auslöschen, Froststoß, Heulende Böe). Man munkelt dass Frost DKs diese Spells auf die Tasten 1-9 und F1-F12 legen, weil ihnen dies das Gefühl von Skill vermittelt, wenn sie soviele Tasten drücken können/müssen


----------



## darkthors (5. Juni 2011)

horn . säule . todesstoss um die heiler auszulasten , tot und zerfall , ghul + opfern , Battlerezz ,und noch mehr nutze  ich als dk im kampf aber war klar das leute die keine ahung haben so ein scheiss labbern


----------



## Garnalem (5. Juni 2011)

darkthors schrieb:


> warum immer alle über denn dk schimpfen . es ist eine heldenklasse und sollte schon besser sein als andere klassen !



Wenn eine Klasse deutlich besser ist als alle anderen zerstört dies die Balance, die bei so vielen Klassen ohne schwierig zu gestalten ist. Darum sollen laut Blizzard auch Heldenklassen nicht besser als die anderen sein. Sonst spielen die meisten nur noch eine Heldenklasse weil sie eben besser ist. "Bring the player, not the class".


----------



## darkthors (5. Juni 2011)

wär doch cool dann würde alle nur noch dk spielen und keiner ist am heulen weil ja der mage mehr bums macht als der hexer z.b


----------



## Grîmnîr. (5. Juni 2011)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Blizzard nehmt die Todesritter wieder aus WoW - Bitte


Nur weil du Todesritter nicht spielen kannst. Ich denke sowiso dass alle DK flamer... die Klasse nur flamen weil sie selber zu dummm sind DK zu spielen.


----------



## Tandoori (5. Juni 2011)

Meistgehasste Klasse ist eindeutig DK.
Und warum? Sie haben viele CDs um zu überleben, zu viel Heal für eine nicht-mana Klasse, machen zu viel Schaden und einen Battle-Rezz.
Sagt eigentlich alles aus


----------



## Cantharion (5. Juni 2011)

Meinem Frost-DK reichen 22 keybindings nicht aus.
Jeder der behauptet dass DK nur 3 Tasten hat, hat einfach KEINE Ahnung.



mcwz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich spielt Ghostcrawler nen DK, weil zu mehr als 2 Tasten drücken der Mann ja ned fähig ist^^



Ich würde behaupten er hat mehr erreicht als du jemals erreichen wirst.


----------



## Pavnik (5. Juni 2011)

Im PvE auf jedenfall DKs. wenn man das immer schon sieht, ein dk in der frostpräsenz... beim singletarget boss!

Im PvP 1on1 sinds frostmages. es ist immer wieder schön, von denen im Stunlock gekillt zu werden (insignie noch 10 sekunden CD, Mage kommt an, du siehst 1-2 blaue klumpen auf dich zufliegen, bist geeist, bekommst tieffrieren und bist 2 sekunden später tot... wäre die insignie ready gewesen hätte der mage wenigstens noch nen blink gebraucht...)


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Sry, Tippfehler, sind 3 Tasten (Auslöschen, Froststoß, Heulende Böe). Man munkelt dass Frost DKs diese Spells auf die Tasten 1-9 und F1-F12 legen, weil ihnen dies das Gefühl von Skill vermittelt, wenn sie soviele Tasten drücken können/müssen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcYppAs6ZdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grîmnîr. (5. Juni 2011)

Pavnik schrieb:


> Im PvE auf jedenfall DKs. wenn man das immer schon sieht, ein dk in der frostpräsenz... beim singletarget boss!



... es gibt Klassen die machen deutlich mehr dmg als ein Frost DK.

http://simulationcraft.org/410/Raid_T11_372.html


----------



## kwiss (5. Juni 2011)

ganz klar frostmages im pvp weil sie einfach kacken unfair sind und arkan mages im pve weil sie sich alle cool fühlen wei lsie 20k dps mache naber nur 1 taste drücken müssen >.<


----------



## cell81469 (5. Juni 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Sry, Tippfehler, sind 3 Tasten (Auslöschen, Froststoß, Heulende Böe). Man munkelt dass Frost DKs diese Spells auf die Tasten 1-9 und F1-F12 legen, weil ihnen dies das Gefühl von Skill vermittelt, wenn sie soviele Tasten drücken können/müssen



Na hey es kommen ja noch W,A,S,D und die Maustasten dazu;P


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Sry, Tippfehler, sind 3 Tasten (Auslöschen, Froststoß, Heulende Böe). Man munkelt dass Frost DKs diese Spells auf die Tasten 1-9 und F1-F12 legen, weil ihnen dies das Gefühl von Skill vermittelt, wenn sie soviele Tasten drücken können/müssen


Das es nen Frost DK fast unmöglich ist perfekt zu spielen is dir aber bewust?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streubombe (5. Juni 2011)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Na hey es kommen ja noch W,A,S,D und die Maustasten dazu;P


Die wichtigste Taste hast du aber vergessen... Die Leertaste. Man muss schon permanent wie ein Pavian auf Crack rumspringen, wenn es nach Skill aussehen soll.


----------



## Cantharion (5. Juni 2011)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Taste hast du aber vergessen... Die Leertaste. Man muss schon permanent wie ein Pavian auf Crack rumspringen, wenn es nach Skill aussehen soll.



Wenn das dein Versuch ist lustig zu sein - lass es.


----------



## Niklasx (5. Juni 2011)

so wie es auch in dem vote ist, hasse ich dks am meisten.gerade für mich als hexer und schurke sind duelle bzw pvp ggn dk´s ziemlich schwer. mMn sind die immernoch op


----------



## Petu (5. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Versuch ist lustig zu sein - lass es.



Nö, das ist Fakt 
Du hast doch nicht auch etwa ein Hüpf-Problem ?


----------



## Cantharion (5. Juni 2011)

Petu schrieb:


> Nö, das ist Fakt
> Du hast doch nicht auch etwa ein Hüpf-Problem ?



Nein, weder bei meinem DK noch bei einem meiner anderen Chars.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juni 2011)

darkthors schrieb:


> horn . säule . todesstoss um die heiler auszulasten , tot und zerfall , ghul + opfern , Battlerezz ,und noch mehr nutze ich als dk im kampf aber war klar das leute die keine ahung haben so ein scheiss labbern



Die denken halt alle nur an "dps alter DPS!!!1111" da hat der battlerezz und co. nichts zu suchen. :>

ps: ich hüpfe auch ziemlich viel rum das hat aber nichts mit "skillig aussehen zu tun(wo ihr immer eure Zusammenhänge herklaut...) sondern mit Angewohnheit.".



> Nö, das ist Fakt
> Du hast doch nicht auch etwa ein Hüpf-Problem ?



Dann poste mal einen Link zu der Studie die das belegt.

Edit: Die Umfrage ist schwachsinn ich kann mehrere Klassen anwählen aber es kann nur eine "meist gehasste" geben.


----------



## Set0 (5. Juni 2011)

Lavant schrieb:


> Set0 was hast du denn gegen Feraldruiden als DDler?
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die meistgehassten Klassen Mages und Dk's, Frostmage im PvP is einfach zu krass und Dk's mag ich einfach net.



Na gut, ich ab mich da nur auf PvE bezogen. Feralddler hasse ich, da die genau so sinnlos sind wie Off-Krier und DKs in den Inis. Das Potential bei den Druiden ist vorhanden, nur nutzen sie es nicht. Klassen, die sich nur auf ihr Schaden konzentrieren und alles andere vergessen sind in meinen Augen überflüssig und stehen nur im Weg!


Im PvP nerven mich nur die DKs. Die Selbstheilung ist da Teils so extrem, dass ich mich als Paladin frage, wieso wir 20 Sekunden CD auf Wort der Herrlichkeit bekommen haben. Zwar hab ich als Protpaladin, wie ich bemerkt habe, in der Arena und in den BGs keine Daseinsberechtigung (von Seiten Blizzard), aber "OP Gegner" wie Frostmages, Diszipriests und co nerven mich nicht. Wenn ich als Tank gegen Caster keine Chance habe, stört mich das nicht. Wenn ich als Tank aber gegen nen Krieger so aussehe wie ein frisch gewordener, grün equipter Stoffträger ohne irrgendeine Art von magischen Schild, find ich das einfach nur lächerlich. Zwar sind FrostDKs und OffKrieger auch kein Problem, sofern ich meine Fähigkeiten aufeinander abstimme, doch nach der Zeit wird es lächerlich. 

Doch wie gesagt, als Protpaladin hat man einfach kein Recht sich zu beschweren .

Wie sehr vermisse ich doch die BC Zeiten... 3 Krieger, kein Problem... ein Mage, dem hab ich nicht mal 5% HP abgezogen aber das war mir egal!


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (5. Juni 2011)

Mich nerven im Moment besonders die Krieger (im PvE)... Entweder können die nich vernünftig tanken, oder sie lassen einen nich vernünftig tanken. Gilt natürlich nich pauschal für ALLE Krieger, aber es sind doch einige...


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2011)

wie jeder wieder mit hirnverbranten pvp rumgewhine anfängt..

wan trennt Blizzard endlich PvE und PvP, da nerfs auf der einen Seite unwiderbringlich fatale Auswirkungen auf der anderen Seite haben sollte doch jedem klar sein das es ein beschissenes System ist das Blzzrd da hervorgebracht hat!


----------



## Raminator (5. Juni 2011)

wegen des dmg bei dem dk..deswegen heißt die klasse auch "heldenklasse"


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2011)

Raminator schrieb:


> wegen des dmg bei dem dk..deswegen heißt die klasse auch "heldenklasse"


Heldenklasse bedeutet nur das er auf 55 beginnt und nen eigenes Stargebiet hat, sonst nix!


----------



## Totebone (5. Juni 2011)

Jerx schrieb:


> Also ich finds lustig mitanzusehen was hier so alles getippert wird!
> 
> Naja hassen ist der falsche ausdruck nachdem es im PvP nicht der Sinn ist alleine gegen 3 andere zu kämpfen würde ich sagen das es auf die zusammenstellung einzelner gruppen kommt meiner meinung nach.
> 
> ...


Wer Jäger in der Arena böse findet sollte lernen seine Klasse zu spielen - Jäger ist in der Arena die Klasse die man am leichtesten Auskontern kann.

EDIT: und ein melee shamie kann sich gut heilen? Alter was hast du geraucht - Melee Shamanen sind Frühstück in der Arena nur noch der Ele Shamie ist einfacher zu zerschmettern


----------



## Streubombe (5. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Versuch ist lustig zu sein - lass es.


Ach guck mal, der Hund bellt... Na, dann hab ich wohl getroffen.


----------



## Aranshi (5. Juni 2011)

für mich ist palaheiler die mit abstand nervigste klasse, vor allem wenn sie nen warri oder rogue als mate haben hat man kaum chance genug druck auszuüben um ihn erstmal dazu zu bringen seine bubble zu usen.
auf mana spieln ist auch sogut wie unmöglich da er nach 30 mins immernoch ~70% mana hat.


----------



## Cantharion (5. Juni 2011)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Ach guck mal, der Hund bellt... Na, dann hab ich wohl getroffen.



Ich hüpfe mit keinem meiner Chars rum - trotzdem bist du nicht lustig.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (5. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich hüpfe mit keinem meiner Chars rum - trotzdem bist du nicht lustig.



Na das is ja wohl immer noch Geschmackssache was man lustig findet und was nicht, oder hab ich da was verpasst ?
Und ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der da schmunzeln musste...

Btw: Ich habe Cata nie gespielt kann nix zum Balance sagen und bin da unvoreingenommen.


----------



## Tandoori (5. Juni 2011)

Raminator schrieb:


> wegen des dmg bei dem dk..deswegen heißt die klasse auch "heldenklasse"



Heißt Heldenklasse weils den DK damals bei Warcraft III als Held gab,nur mal so btw.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Juni 2011)

Set0 schrieb:


> ...Feraldruiden die sich als DDler versuchen.....



Was ist daran so schlimm? Feraldruiden sind sehr gute DD's.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2011)

Da fällt mir auf, wieso hassen über 60 leute Rouge?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakil (5. Juni 2011)

Warum hassen so viele DK?
Dk ist beste Klasse die es gibt. Spiele selbst Dk und habe Zul Aman endboss ab 25% solo gelegt! Aloso da soll niemand sagen dass dk sch*** ist wenn dann liegt es nur am spieler


----------



## Aranshi (5. Juni 2011)

Tandoori schrieb:


> Heißt Heldenklasse weils den DK damals bei Warcraft III als Held gab,nur mal so btw.



warum wird der paladin nicht als heldenklasse bezeichnet??


----------



## Aranshi (5. Juni 2011)

Drakil schrieb:


> Warum hassen so viele DK?
> Dk ist beste Klasse die es gibt. Spiele selbst Dk und habe Zul Aman endboss ab 25% solo gelegt! Aloso da soll niemand sagen dass dk sch*** ist wenn dann liegt es nur am spieler



cool resepekt du bist ja mal nen ganz toller :/
und vllt ist der dk genau wegen solchen imba spielern die meißtgehasste klasse 
glaub du weißt nicht worum es hier geht


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (5. Juni 2011)

Drakil schrieb:


> Warum hassen so viele DK?
> Dk ist beste Klasse die es gibt. Spiele selbst Dk und habe Zul Aman endboss ab 25% solo gelegt! Aloso da soll niemand sagen dass dk sch*** ist wenn dann liegt es nur am spieler



Als Palatank ab der Adlerphase... ohne Probleme, das ist ncht schwer

Venoxis geht auch ganz solo wenn man aufpasst


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Da fällt mir auf, wieso hassen über 60 leute Rouge?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (5. Juni 2011)

Rouge isn Frauenprodukt!

Ach ja, made my day


----------



## Fröstler (5. Juni 2011)

Da gibt es ja nunmal nur eine und zwar den DK

Warum ?

Der Dk ist sofort Lvl 55 und somit spart er sich alles vorige. Dann hat er Nahkampfdmg und Spelldamage, dazu hat er auch noch Dots, als nächstes auch noch Heal und dann auch noch Schilde gegen Zauberschaden. Desweiteren besitzt er ein Pet und kann wenn er will eine ganze Armee rufen. Darüber hinaus kann er auch noch Leute zu sich ranziehen und Gegner zum Schweigen bringen ( aus der Distanz). Desweiteren besitzt er verlangsamungseffekte (Eisketten) womit er die Gegner am Anfang nahezu unbeweglich macht. Dann hat er auch noch einen sehr sehr langen Stunn. Und darüberhinaus kann er sich gegen Betäubungseffekte immun machen. ....

Wie man sehen kann besitzt der Dk nahezu alles von allen Klassen. Dies ist nunmal der Grund, warum er so meistgehasst ist und op ist.


PS: Es gibt ja nicht umsonst soviele Leute die mit DK's ganze Inis solo machen. (Für diejenigen die immernoch meinen der Dk sei nicht op)


----------



## Annovella (5. Juni 2011)

Aranshi schrieb:


> cool resepekt du bist ja mal nen ganz toller :/
> und vllt ist der dk genau wegen solchen imba spielern die meißtgehasste klasse
> glaub du weißt nicht worum es hier geht



Sowas von sign ^^

Mein Votum lautet:
#1 Dk
#2 Hunter
#3 unstimmig


----------



## J_0_T (5. Juni 2011)

Generel sollten nicht die klassen gehasst werden, die sind nur genauso gut wie die spieler die dahinter sitzen. 

Ich würde einen schritt weiter gehen und behaupten das man lieber die spieler hinter einigen chars hassen sollte, den die sind das problem an der ganzen sache.


----------



## ADLER78 (5. Juni 2011)

Eine seltsame Umfrage. Ich denke mal, jede Klasse hat ihre Berechtigung, da es für jede Klasse Spieler gibt, die sie mögen und gerne spielen. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal eher darauf konzentrieren, das jeweils gute und hilfreiche einer bestimmten Klasse zu sehen, anstatt darauf rumzuhacken.

Ich will jetzt keinen RL-Vergleich ziehen, aber manche "argumentieren" hier schon fast auf dem "Niveau", auf dem auch unterschiedlich Gläubige sich gegenseitig schlecht reden.

Rein vom äußerlichen bzw. der Spielmechanik her kann ich mit Schamanen so garnichts anfangen, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht gerne einen im Team habe ;-).

Hier scheint es allgemein aber sowieso eher um PVP zu gehen und das ist nicht mein Ding. Ich spiele lieber mit Leuten (auch mal von der gegnerischen Fraktion) zusammen, als gegeneinander.


----------



## Bandit 1 (5. Juni 2011)

Man kann auch alle anklicken. Zumal sich eh wieder zu 99% die PVPler beschweren. 

Solche Umfragen gab es auch noch niiieeeeee. Bitte macht sie zu. Endet eh nicht gut.


----------



## krampus94 (5. Juni 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja nunmal nur eine und zwar den DK
> 
> Warum ?
> 
> ...


Tolle zusammenfassung-->aber ich glaube jeder hat ne ahnung vom Dk  ..Der Dk ansich kann ja nix dafür das er das kann  gebt nicht ihm di schuld ;D, sondern wenn dann denen die ihnen diese ganzen fähigkeiten gaben D alles klar soweit jungs und mädels?


----------



## Killding (5. Juni 2011)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Taste hast du aber vergessen... Die Leertaste. Man muss schon permanent wie ein Pavian auf Crack rumspringen, wenn es nach Skill aussehen soll.



Hüpfen einfachso is no Skill jaja..

aber es gibt situationen wo rumhüpfen sehr w´praktisch sein kann .. wenn man denn weis wie man es nutzt.

Als Hunter z. b ich renne weg, Hüpf einmal in der luft mit maus drehen schießen zurückdrehen und weiterrennen. So verliere ich keinen abstand zu meinem Target. Bei Mages genauso also


----------



## Pavnik (5. Juni 2011)

Grîmnîr. schrieb:


> ... es gibt Klassen die machen deutlich mehr dmg als ein Frost DK.
> 
> http://simulationcra...id_T11_372.html



Es geht darum das es fail ist in Frostpräsenz am boss zu stehen. Das steht übrigens auch im Simcraft und es wäre dir aufgefallen, wenn du es richtig gelesen hättest.
Die meisten DKs haben einfach keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse. Das gilt für Tanks und DDs.


----------



## Imperious (5. Juni 2011)

Nich schlecht Herr Specht, Schurken habens auf Platz zwei geschafft. 

so.much.win


----------



## Murkas (5. Juni 2011)

Pavnik schrieb:


> Es geht darum das es fail ist in Frostpräsenz am boss zu stehen. Das steht übrigens auch im Simcraft und es wäre dir aufgefallen, wenn du es richtig gelesen hättest.
> Die meisten DKs haben einfach keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse. Das gilt für Tanks und DDs.



es ist also falsch in Frostpräsenz am Boss zu stehen? DU hast keine Ahnung.. unholy (tempo) macht grad mal 500 dps mehr.. und dabei muss man sich da so derb beeilen, da Runen instant fertig sind und man die garne mehr los wird.. da spiel ich lieber in Frost mit Mastery...


----------



## Darksideofcookie (5. Juni 2011)

Pavnik schrieb:


> Es geht darum das es fail ist in Frostpräsenz am boss zu stehen. Das steht übrigens auch im Simcraft und es wäre dir aufgefallen, wenn du es richtig gelesen hättest.
> Die meisten DKs haben einfach keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse. Das gilt für Tanks und DDs.


Dass viele Leute DKs hassen liegt daran, dass sie sich nicht mit dem DK auskennen und nicht
daran, dass DKs ihre Klasse nicht spielen können


----------



## Orgoron (5. Juni 2011)

gääähhnn.... wie oft gabs die Umfrage schon ?

Und das wieder alle Leute die im PvP nich klarkommen Schurke und DK voten war doch auch klar.

Nach fadenscheinigen Gründen zu suchen statt sich einfach die eigene Unfähigkeit einzugestehen ist nun mal eine zutiefst Menschliche eigenschaft.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2011)

Murkas schrieb:


> es ist also falsch in Frostpräsenz am Boss zu stehen? DU hast keine Ahnung.. unholy (tempo) macht grad mal 500 dps mehr.. und dabei muss man sich da so derb beeilen, da Runen instant fertig sind und man die garne mehr los wird.. da spiel ich lieber in Frost mit Mastery...



Fals man zu Reaktioonsschwach für die schneller nutzbaren Runen ist sollte man natürlich weiterhin mit Frostpräsenz und Masteryauslegung spielen.
und auf Hände/Armschienen was anderes als Stärke zu verzaubern tut auch ziemlich weh! ...grad jetz wo Epic Kristalle kaum noch was kosten! 

wer skill hat spielt aber trotzdem in Unholypräsenz


----------



## DiemoX (6. Juni 2011)

Drakil schrieb:


> Warum hassen so viele DK?
> Dk ist beste Klasse die es gibt. Spiele selbst Dk und habe Zul Aman endboss ab 25% solo gelegt! Aloso da soll niemand sagen dass dk sch*** ist wenn dann liegt es nur am spieler


Was ein seltenblöder Kommentar, haha . Ich rieche förmlich die Dummheit der Buchstaben gen meine Nase ziehen.


Und zum Thema sag ich nur : Jede Klasse ist mittlerweile gleich, also kann man sie auch alle hassen. Gief back TBC


----------



## villain (6. Juni 2011)

Flouby schrieb:


> Hi
> also mich würde interessieren was eure meist gehasste Klasse ist egal ob PVP oder PVE



ich habe den titel dieser umfrage gesehen und mir war gleich klar, dass der dk der "gewinner" sein wird.

meiner meinung nach ist diese umfrage so sinnlos... 



Destructix schrieb:


> Nicht das es solche Umfragen schon zu genüge gibt...


 .. ganz genau!




Destructix schrieb:


> Jo, Kosmetikartikel sind schon nervig. "Rouge" Kopf>Tisch
> Dudu? Ist ein VW Käfer in einem sehr alten Film...




THIS! ich bin wohl nicht der einzige, dem das aufgefallen ist.


"dudu" und "rouge" ... das setzt der umfrage die krone auf....


----------



## Lord Aresius (6. Juni 2011)

Krieger, keine Klasse heult und macht mehr mimimi weil DK Tanks ihnen den Rang abgelaufen haben.


Blut DK über alles !!!!!





P.S. 

die Umfrage ist eh sinnlos, weil irgendwie klar war, das DK vorne landet. Tja, schon schlimm wenn man seinen DK nicht spielen kann und deswegen rumheulen muß

*sich mit gelächter über den Thread weil egal sei ins bett begeb*


----------



## kushial (6. Juni 2011)

Horghagen schrieb:


> Frostmages...definitiv. Das hat nix mehr mit Skill oder Spielen zu tun.
> Meistens hat man gar nicht die Möglichkeit irgendwie auf eine Fähigkeit zu reagieren. Und dann auch noch dieses ständige Dauerblinzeln. ARRRRRRGH....
> Zum Glück werden die mit 4.2 wenigstens n bisschen generft.


lol dauer blinzeln,du hast kein Plan^^

es heisst Rogue.verdammt nochmal. Wir sind hier nicht bei Schwarzkopf.

n sonsten nerven mich Schamis,weil die nix können irgednwie!


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hasse Hexer. Vertrottelte Pfeifen, alle miteinander, ausnahmslos. Kriegen nichts auf die Reihe, dammte Noobklasse.


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. Juni 2011)

Wollte der Herr Hexer auch mal was ironisches in den Raum werfen?


----------



## Ayuran (17. Juni 2011)

Aus Sicht eines Schurken:

Dks sind putzig - egal welcher art. Ob Frost oder Unholy liegen eig immer ziemlich schnell im Dreck (ka ob die net spielen können aber ich hatte noch nie ein problem mit denen)

Frostmages sind schon ziemlich uncremig als schurke aber im 1on1 nicht unmöglich.

Der schlimmste Gegner den ich je hatte war im 2on2 (mein partner tot, 1 Gegner auch) in der Dalaran Arena ein Affli-lock.... Diese Kombination aus dotten, dauer-fear und dem rumgeporte mittels zirkel hat man nur wenig entgegenzusetzen...

Klar als schurke hat man mannigfaltige überlebenstools aber nach ner viertelstunde war dann ende... Immer wenn man ihn runter hatte fear - insignie - fear und dann kam seine seelenernte. Dank Gesundung, Mantel der schatten, stealth, stun, rauchwolke und kampfbereitschaft geht man selber kaum runter aber der hexer dank genügend abhärtung auch net....

Von daher Hexer gevoted... so deklassiert hab ich mich noch von keiner klasse gefühlt


----------



## krampus94 (17. Juni 2011)

ich finde es lustig das der schamana am wenigsten stimmen bekommen hat, dennoch dritt vorletzter geworden ist :/ 

nja ich als schami ( ele ) finde mich manchmal ein wenig nutzlos aber ich finde mich selbst geil D 
was kann ich?? --> ele schwur toll das feral druiden täuschungsschurken und Furys glaub das gleiche habn und mich "verdrängen" ..same as by enhancer ..die 10% angriffskraft kann ein Tank Dk, und MM hunter glaub ich wett machen..nja als ele nit mal erdbebn geskillt P sagt schon alles über ele's aus ..und heal is nit meine baustelle..my best friende is a diszi priest D


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Da fällt mir auf, wieso hassen über 60 leute Rouge?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 tragen doch alle Palas oder ?


----------



## MasterCrain (17. Juni 2011)

Ayuran schrieb:


> Aus Sicht eines Schurken:
> 
> Dks sind putzig - egal welcher art. Ob Frost oder Unholy liegen eig immer ziemlich schnell im Dreck (ka ob die net spielen können aber ich hatte noch nie ein problem mit denen)
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weis ist seelenernte nur außerhalb des kampfes möglich. Wenn du gefaert bist ist er doch noch infight oder nicht?


----------



## RedShirt (17. Juni 2011)

krampus94 schrieb:


> nja ich als schami ( ele ) finde mich manchmal ein wenig nutzlos aber ich finde mich selbst geil D
> was kann ich?? --> ele schwur toll das feral druiden täuschungsschurken ....



Möchtest Du wegen Deinen Buffs mitgenommen werden, damit Du dann /afk gehen kannst, weil Deine Klasse sonst garnix kann, oder weil Du gut spielst und damit entsprechend was reißt?
Bring the player........und so.


----------



## darkplayer12 (17. Juni 2011)

Also ich hasse die blöden Frostmagier und heal dudus die sind einfach nicht zu biesiegen


----------



## Esporte (17. Juni 2011)

Wieso haben denn alle was gegen Frost DK?
(und oh ich bin kein Frost DK hbe nie einen gespielt deswegen versteh ichs nicht^^)


----------



## igk (17. Juni 2011)

Wüsste ich auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerechteErec (18. Juni 2011)

Im Pvp hasse ich Palas wegen Bubble, nervt einfach extrem, weil man dagegen absolut nichts tun kann...
Hexer finde ich dort zumindest nervig, wenn mal wieder Fear + Dots dafür sorgen, dass ich hilflos zusehen muss, wie mein Char sterbend durch die Gegend rennt. (Insignie auf CD)
Schurken können auch sehr nervig werden, wobei der Hasseffekt für mich erst dann eintritt, wenn zwei gleichzeitig mich dauerstunnen und verprügeln... Einzeln finde ich sie ok. 


Und was den "Rouge" angeht: Der Witz stammt noch aus Classic Zeiten, war damals ein Running Gag. Hab mich insofern echt gefreut, das mal wieder zu lesen! xD


----------



## Dexis (19. Juni 2011)

krampus94 schrieb:


> ich finde es lustig das der schamana am wenigsten stimmen bekommen hat, dennoch dritt vorletzter geworden ist :/


... du weißt aber schon, dass die drittletzte Position *überhaupt keine Aussage* zu der Befragung macht sondern lediglich die Stelle bestimmt, an der der Threadersteller den Schamanen in das Erstellungstool eingegeben hat?



RedShirt schrieb:


> Möchtest Du wegen Deinen Buffs mitgenommen werden, damit Du dann /afk gehen kannst, weil Deine Klasse sonst garnix kann, oder weil Du gut spielst und damit entsprechend was reißt?
> Bring the player........und so.


Wenn Blizzard es ja wenigstens so machen würde! Immer heißt es, jede Klasse wäre austauschbar. Aber im Hardmode-Content (und zwar vor den Nerfs aus 4.0.6 und 4.1) waren 95% aller vorne platzierten Gruppen mit Todesrittern besetzt, weil die meisten Kämpfe gar nicht anders zu packen waren. Die berühmte Aussage "bring the player not the class" ist eine der größten Fehleinschätzungen mit der Blizzard jemals in der Öffentlichkeit war.
Wir haben mal die Probe gemacht und auf einer Party einen völlig unwissenden Spieler an das Spiel gesetzt, auf einen Dk eingeloggt und ihm frei überlassen welche Fähigkeiten er in seine Leiste ziehen kann. Er hat dann frei Schnauze (zumindest aber nach offensichtlich maximalem Schaden) entschieden und wurde dann in die Baradinfestung geschickt. Einzige Bedingung: er durfte den Char mit allem außer den einzelnen Fingern spielen, quasi Faceroll bzw. Handballen/Ellenbogen etc. Und siehe da, rund 13k Dps aus dem Nichts waren drin. Aber Blizzard bringt ja keine übermächtigen Klassen, nur die Spieler holen da immer alles raus.... ja nee, ist klar^^


----------



## krampus94 (19. Juni 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> ... du weißt aber schon, dass die drittletzte Position *überhaupt keine Aussage* zu der Befragung macht sondern lediglich die Stelle bestimmt, an der der Threadersteller den Schamanen in das Erstellungstool eingegeben hat?
> 
> 
> asou oke..ne woher soll ich das den auch wissn?? riechn kann ichs ja net P nene cool bleibn^^


----------



## Gnorfal (19. Juni 2011)

Daß der DK auf Platz 1 liegt, erfüllt mich mit Stolz.

Warum steht er da? Weil alle, die ihn nicht spielen können und ordentlich von DK´s vermöbelt wurden, ihn da hin gewählt haben.

GZ DK, keine andere Klasse hat sich mehr Respekt in diesem Spiel verschafft als Du.


----------



## zoizz (19. Juni 2011)

Sehe ich genauso. Jede hier abgegebe Stimme ist ein Neidpunkt. Lob, Anerkennung und Respekt wird geschenkt - Neid muss man sich erarbeiten und ist in jeder Hinsicht ehrlich.

GZ DK und Schurke


----------



## Cantharion (19. Juni 2011)

Schurken: Ich glaub die Klasse wurde nur erfunden um andere, richtige Klassen zu nerven.
Dann noch rogue priest im 2er und RMP im 3er...da ist der Wutanfall vorprogrammiert.


----------



## NightCreat (19. Juni 2011)

ich hasse priester weil die richtig langweilig zu spielen sind

dots setzen -> kanalisierugszauber spammen -> dots nachsetzen -> kanalisierungszauber spammen -> etc ...

da zock ich lieber meinen arkan magier in raids


----------



## Matchfighter (19. Juni 2011)

Hiho 
Ich muss leider manch anderen hier zustimmen. Denn die Umfrage ist in etwas so als wenn du 2 Rivalen einen Zettel gibst und auswerten 
lässt welcher denn der schlechtere ist. Jeder wird eine Klasse oder auch mehrere spielen und demnach dessen Feind schlechter beurteilen.
Da ich jede Klasse spiele müsste ich jede Klasse also als gehasst bezeichnen, dass werde ich aber lassen bevor ich manch erwartete Wertung 
falsch beeinflusse =) 
Naja vom Grund nette Idee aber leider nich soweit zuende gedacht. 
Mal schauen was die Umfrage ergibt =)

Gruß Magic


----------



## Cantharion (19. Juni 2011)

NightCreat schrieb:


> ich hasse priester weil die richtig langweilig zu spielen sind
> 
> da zock ich lieber meinen arkan magier in raids



BMW sind mir zu billig da fahr ich lieber auf nem alten Fahrrad!
/e: ich hoffe das war ironie von dir.


----------



## Blackout1091 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich mag keine Frost-Magier ist einfach scheiße als Melee...
Und Hexer und ihr Fear ist auch ne Sache für sich 

Aber ich denke mal das kommt auch immer aus der Sicht des Spielers an.
Ich spiele ja auch sowieso keine Caster. Allgemine Desinteresse..


----------



## Master G (19. Juni 2011)

Bekanntlich sind die Klassen, wo im PvP am stärksten sind die meistgehassten, ausser beim DK hab ich da noch andere Sachen gehört, wo ich jetzt nicht tiefer drauf eingeh


----------



## frufoo (19. Juni 2011)

ich hasse keine klasse aber am wenigsten interessieren mich KRIEGER und SCHAMANE. Der Hexer macht mir seit cata spielerisch nicht mehr so viel spaß wie zuvor.


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hasse alle Klassen...drum hab ich mal alle angeklickt...Oo

Mal ehrlich...was ist das für eine seltsame Umfrage oO...im PvE kann man doch gar keine Klasse "hassen" schließlich ist es ein TEAMSPIEL
Und im PvP, hasst man auch nur andere Klassen, die einen besiegen (weil ma selber nicht spielen kann^^ oder eben weil Schere-Stein-Papier zuschlägt)...trotzdem fürchtet man diese Klassen eher als man sie hasst...

Einfach eine ziemlich seltsame Umfrage ist das...


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Juni 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Frost-Magier ist einfach scheiße als Melee...



Versuch mal den Frost-Magier als Fernkämpfer zu spielen, dann klappts auch.

Das war nicht ernst gemeint. (Für die Klugscheißer, die mich gleich anmachen werden)


----------



## Blackout1091 (23. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Frost-Magier als Fernkämpfer zu spielen, dann klappts auch.
> 
> Das war nicht ernst gemeint. (Für die Klugscheißer, die mich gleich anmachen werden)



Nicht Lustig


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (23. Juni 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Nicht Lustig


Naja ein bischen schon   

Aber hast recht, ich finde Frostmages gehören einfach gelöscht, hatte letztens 6 Frostmages in nem BG, da kannst eigentlich gleich AFK gehn.


----------



## Evolaey (24. Juni 2011)

Seit neustem die 2 - Tasten Arkan Mages. Andere Klassen müssen ettliche Prioritäten "abarbeiten" oder Rotas fahren um mit dem DMG mitzuhalten. 

Ach ... ganz vergessen, Manastein und Hervorrufung. 4 Tasten. wow


----------



## RedShirt (24. Juni 2011)

Evolaey schrieb:


> Ach ... ganz vergessen, Manastein und Hervorrufung. 4 Tasten. wow




Manastein ist im Makro mit Spiegelbildern usw - zumindest bei mir =)
Ansonsten Arkanes Geschoss-Dings noch, wenn man grad kein Mana hat oder laufen muss.


----------

